# whose body would you rather have?



## OmarJackson (Apr 1, 2004)

if you HAD to pick one of these two physiques to have as your own, who would you pick. 

emaciated brad pitt






or 

uber-roid-freak murkus ruhl


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 2, 2004)

Markus Ruhl has always looked gross to me...it's the way his fill-out looks.

Pitt does look "emaciated," in a way....has low body fat %.

There are better examples of huge guys than Ruhl.....

He'll also probably die of liver cancer in the future.....


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 2, 2004)

Ruhl.  Ruhl could always be slender like Pitt, but Pitt could never be massive like Ruhl.


----------



## darklight (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> Ruhl.  Ruhl could always be slender like Pitt, but Pitt could never be massive like Ruhl.



Here's a good way answer!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 2, 2004)

It's subjective. Ruhl looks like a tub of lard.


----------



## plouffe (Apr 2, 2004)

Brad Pitt's body isn't half as hard to aquire. But Ruhl's build is not the greatest. I'd rather be "The Blade" than Brad Pitt.


----------



## kuso (Apr 2, 2004)

Pitt is a skinny bitch, but his body would be much easier to live with that Ruhl`s


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 2, 2004)

I would rather have Brad Pitt's wife.


----------



## Rob_NC (Apr 2, 2004)

I'd rather have Pitt's money and wife.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 2, 2004)

http://home.wanadoo.nl/pa.vanpelt/image/jennifer-aniston/jennifer_aniston8.jpg


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 2, 2004)

I have brad pitts body, Im trying to get rid of it, Ruhls just gross.
my .02


----------



## sentricyphen (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mr_Snafu *_
> It's subjective. Ruhl looks like a tub of lard.


he does?


----------



## seabee (Apr 2, 2004)

Would Pitt's body with Ruhl's delts be ok?

...I rather know which body the girls on this board prefer!


----------



## jcplaya40 (Apr 2, 2004)

*pitt*

well id pick the body jeniffer anniston likes best   brad pitts body is how i actually wanna be maybe with a little more meat and muscle but thaz pretty much it... ruhl looks gross i dont ever wanna be that big....... he looks like a zit thaz about to pop....... and pitt mite be weaker but he is definatley healthier.... 

so i guess its unanimous----i pick BRAD PITT-----


----------



## x~factor (Apr 2, 2004)

I'd say Brad Pitt only because my wife would freak out if I come home one day with Ruhl's body.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 2, 2004)

Brad Pitt is healthier, I need my health.  I could always gain some more muscle, I can't regrow a new liver, kidney's and testicles.  Also I hear more women talk about how they would screw Pitt than I hear for morphed freaks like Ruhl.


----------



## jaybol10 (Apr 2, 2004)

I would pick to be PITT...

I get to bang his wife everynight...which I would probally be better at 

And when I was done.. I get to kick my own ass like Jim carry in Liar Liar


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2004)

I would pick Ruhl.  Then I would come and kick all your brad pitt asses at the same time


----------



## Brak86 (Apr 2, 2004)

definately PITT. i wouldnt get any poon with ruhl's body


----------



## Vieope (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Brad Pitt is healthier, I need my health.  I could always gain some more muscle, I can't regrow a new liver, kidney's and testicles.  Also I hear more women talk about how they would screw Pitt than I hear for morphed freaks like Ruhl.



_ Exactly  _


----------



## darklight (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I would pick Ruhl.  Then I would come and kick all your brad pitt asses at the same time


----------



## jaybol10 (Apr 2, 2004)

yeah dude.... if you picked Ruhl then your twig and berries would be all shrunken and couldn't fit pass the quads for effective penatration into Jennifer


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 3, 2004)

How about halfway in between?


----------



## squanto (Apr 3, 2004)

Brak86 definately PITT. i wouldnt get any poon with ruhl's body 

agreed.


----------



## titans1854 (Apr 3, 2004)

ruhl. pitt isn't even buff at all. i bench more than him. pitt looks some skinny guy that just started working out.


----------



## NickB (Apr 3, 2004)

The average girl doesn't like muscles like Ruhl has. Id go brad.


----------



## Pierzin (Apr 3, 2004)

*definitely brad*

More women want Brad than Marcus Ruhl.
Thats a fact jack. How many mag covers has Ruhl been on?
    And like someone has said, lots of women are freaked out if you have too much muscle. 
   Obviously, some muscle is always good. hehe.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I would pick Ruhl.  Then I would come and kick all your brad pitt asses at the same time



bull shit!
i bet he cant swing his arms fast enough to swat a bug


----------



## Premiere (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by seabee *_
> Would Pitt's body with Ruhl's delts be ok?
> 
> ...I rather know which body the girls on this board prefer!



i prefer the ll cool j body actually lol ... WHOA!


----------



## Flex (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Also I hear more women talk about how they would screw Pitt than I hear for morphed freaks like Ruhl.



that could also have to do with the fact that he's a famous movie star and all the ladies love him, not just for his body.

Personally, gimme Ruhl. I'd rather be in the 1%of the world population with my muscle size than a skinny semi ripped guy. Besides, it was who's body would you rather have, not who you'd rather "be".

besides, the pros pull MAJ. chicks as well bros. on another board i actaully got into an arguement with Tom Prince cuz he said pro BB's get the hottest chicks ever. Prince said Bob Cichorello has banged many of the figure chicks, who are among the "hottest".


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> bull shit!
> i bet he cant swing his arms fast enough to swat a bug




I am going to have to agree with this one.  I bet Markus Ruhl can't fight fur shit.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 4, 2004)

I dont like Ruhl's triceps, I dont know which I'd rather be because they both "suck" compared to what I'd want to look like, dunno.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 4, 2004)

Haha, so the one conclusion that we've come to through all of this is that 99% of you lift weights to get laid, right? 

Neither of those figures is particularily pleasing.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2004)

Well, I guess if I just starved myself for a month or two I could look like Brad Pitt. 

If it was a choice between those two of course I would say Markus, however I honestly would not want to look like Markus, his physique  is not very attractive to me, nor would I want to take the amount of drugs he does to maintain that much size.

but to ask on a bodybuilding board if we would rather look anorexic or like an IFBB Pro bodybuilder is pretty silly.


----------



## titans1854 (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> but to ask on a bodybuilding board if we would rather look anorexic or like an IFBB Pro bodybuilder is pretty silly.



well for some reason most people chose brad pitt. i'd rather have my body than pitts and i'm only 16 and have been working out for a little over a year.

i chose ruhl but i would lay off the roids so i wouldn't so freaky but i'd still me huge.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 4, 2004)

Yep, "I'm 6 foot 155 pounds and I want to lose 20 pounds and look like Brad Pitt!"


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Well, I guess if I just starved myself for a month or two I could look like Brad Pitt.
> 
> If it was a choice between those two of course I would say Markus, however I honestly would not want to look like Markus, his physique  is not very attractive to me, nor would I want to take the amount of drugs he does to maintain that much size.
> ...



^^What he said.


----------



## OmarJackson (Apr 4, 2004)

> but to ask on a bodybuilding board if we would rather look anorexic or like an IFBB Pro bodybuilder is pretty silly.



well, apperently its not that silly, considering the majority of the voters preferred to look "anorexic" rather than roided-up pin cushion.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 4, 2004)

What is silly is that most people that responded as Brad Pitt did so because they thought it was going to get them some fine hiney.  What they didnt know is that they'd just have Brad Pitts body.  In Prison.  Have fun bitches! 

Seriously, I had no idea that so many peoples weight lifting hinged on getting laid.  So if skinny 100lb men come into fashion, I guess we can look to most of you dropping off the forums?


----------



## titans1854 (Apr 4, 2004)

it's whose body would you want not who you would rather be. brad pitt's body isn't going to get very many chicks unless they have some thing for skinny ass white guys. the thread isn't even about the face. chicks like pitt cause he's rich and famous and he has a good face.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 4, 2004)

I think Brad does just fine with the ladies, remember most people think he is "stacked" and "jacked" and "built" and all that.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 4, 2004)

In Hollywood, I would be considered on "the juice"


----------



## Mudge (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> In Hollywood, I would be considered on "the juice"



I think he is scrawny, many of us here do, but I dont think the average human being views him as scrawny at all.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 4, 2004)

My point exactly.


----------



## gr81 (Apr 4, 2004)

HEY IDIOTS, GUESS WHAT, ITS NOT BRAD PITTS BODY THAT GETS HIM THE KIND OF ATTENTION HE HAS, ITS THE SIZE OF HIS WALLET!! jesus christ this is ridiculous. thousands of people out there have Pitts physique and don't swing the poon he does. I'd rather be 300+ lbs annyday of the week. god damm morons..


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 4, 2004)

Um... who exactly are you referrring too and why are you so mad?


----------



## OmarJackson (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> HEY IDIOTS, GUESS WHAT, ITS NOT BRAD PITTS BODY THAT GETS HIM THE KIND OF ATTENTION HE HAS, ITS THE SIZE OF HIS WALLET!! jesus christ this is ridiculous. thousands of people out there have Pitts physique and don't swing the poon he does. I'd rather be 300+ lbs annyday of the week. god damm morons..



whoa, you have no idea what you are talking about. brad pitt is rich and famous because he is atractive, he's not atractive because he's rich and famous. with your logic bill gates would win sexiest man every goddamn year.


----------



## Nuclear Blast (Apr 4, 2004)

Yeah, just like the chearleaders will bang the professional football players.  Get my drift?


----------



## gr81 (Apr 4, 2004)

pal, if you think that money is not THE NUMBER ONE thing women look for you have lots ot learn, please. Bill gates could get any chick he wants dude. women are not llike men, looks are secondary to cash flow, look around bro. open your eyes. Brad Pitt doesn't have the physique I have, not by a long shot, and same thang with probably one hundred other members on this board. you can be completely out of shape and down right ugly, but if you are sportin a coat made of hundred dollar bills you are gonna be real attractive. He is exactly attractive b/c he is rich and famous, please. thats the way things are bro.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 4, 2004)

I still got attention from girls when I was a measly 215 pounds, although I would say it has improved even as I am older with the increased muscle.

Seriously though some women who say big men discust them will change their minds when they see one, but I'm not talking Ruhl here either. Still many women would be happy with Pitt in more than just money, just as many guys seem to like women that are 4'10" and 73 pounds, that little girl fetish I guess.


----------



## gr81 (Apr 5, 2004)

that may be true but I am speaking about a general audience. You can't deny taht women are into guys with money first and foremost, unless you are completely out of touch with reality. and I don't want to hear anyone say, well my GF isn't like that. great, she is the exception, there are exceptions to every rule. just like there are some guys that like fat bitches, generally though most guys are all about looks. no doubt about it, thats the way life is


----------



## OmarJackson (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> that may be true but I am speaking about a general audience. You can't deny taht women are into guys with money first and foremost, unless you are completely out of touch with reality. and I don't want to hear anyone say, well my GF isn't like that. great, she is the exception, there are exceptions to every rule. just like there are some guys that like fat bitches, generally though most guys are all about looks. no doubt about it, thats the way life is



dude, what the hell is your problem. did you get dumped by a girl and have been really bitter since, or something? face it. money isn't the only factor that attracts girls to guys. yes it has to do with it, but looks and personality go into it just as much, unless the girl is some freaking money-hungry trophy-wife bitch, like anna nicole smith, money isn't going to be the sole factor.


----------



## jaybol10 (Apr 5, 2004)

GR81 kinda has a point...A lot of women are money hungry...but exceptions to the rules do exsit. Vanity and Fame is a a huge flirtatious tool. Women like spotlight as much as we do. However, looks has a big part of the money flow too...I mean if looks didn't matter 90% of us wouldn't be at this forum. Alot of us are trying to look our best rather then feel our best. The 10% with drive to make something of themsleves like arnold did is the execption to the Rule. 

However, GR81 is flawed in some aspects of his thoughts..If Pitt was all about $$$$ then why the hell is he wil Jen. She makes more dough then he does.. So there is a flaw to your thoughts on that subject. Plus... Rahul does make a decent dollar as so do alot of juiced up freaks. Look at goldberg and the entire pro wrestling guys. They pull down crazy amount of loot...but never did I see them on a "sexiest Man alive" cover... However you find guys like pitt and Leanardo Fagcappio on there. Crush em like stale crackers but they get more honeys.

Overall.... yes money could drive attention...But muscle on the juice heads pushes that same attention away.


----------



## plouffe (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Yep, "I'm 6 foot 155 pounds and I want to lose 20 pounds and look like Brad Pitt!"



haha. awesome.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> You can't deny taht women are into guys with money first and foremost, unless you are completely out of touch with reality.



He is "good looking" and has money and fame, the cards are in his favor. Yes women want security, that is part of nature.

Women, like  men, are individuals and sometimes go against the grain. I have talked to women who specifically like skinny boys, some that like pot bellies, some that like guys to wear makeup, and so on.


----------



## jaybol10 (Apr 5, 2004)

True Mudge....I actually know a girl who likes big fat guys like sumo type...she was devistaed when Chris Farley died


----------



## Mudge (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw a hot young girl with a likewise young guy at a metal concert, he was pretty overweight though, about 5'7" and probably close to 300.   The things they were doing to each other tell me they were indeed together, and she appeared quite content.


----------



## OmarJackson (Apr 5, 2004)

eh, i'm done talking about this. but last word for me is, i know there are exceptions to this, but since i'm a college student the #1 factor that determines attraction between two people is looks, #2 is personality, and #3 and #4 are how you dress and how well you can dance (sucks for me lol). Money has little to do with attraction between young people my age.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by titans1854 *_
> brad pitt's body isn't going to get very many chicks unless they have some thing for skinny ass white guys.



Eminem
Ashton Kutcher
I could go on, but why?



To gr81-
We agree on many things my friend.  Yes, many women look at money first and foremost, but these are the same vapid bitches who are screwing the pool boy.  Do you really want to attract that kind of gal?  I would rather have a girl into looks, which there are many, than a girl that is into money.  Me and a buddy were discussing joint banks accounts the other day. I have a theory that separate bank accounts=a successful marriage.  That, and a big ole safety deposit box full of money for my savings, which cannot be touched in a divorce.  

EDIT: Separate bank accounts are only necessary if I make more money than my future wife.  If she does make more money, I feel separate accounts is a bad idea.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> bull shit!
> i bet he cant swing his arms fast enough to swat a bug



Why would I need to swing, when all I would have to do is grab your neck and your head would pop off


----------



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe more people voted for Brad Pitt because no one would want to look like Markus Ruhl. 

there should have been an option for neither!

What if we said Brad Pitt or Lee Labrada in his prime?


----------



## Brak86 (Apr 5, 2004)

i didnt say i wanted to have brads body to get "a lot" of hiney, i just know that with ruhl's body, i would get barely ANY. I kno a lot of girls do not like big guys....and their opinion of "big" is significantly smaller than Ruhl. With ruhl's body...i would be some huge boulder. A lot of girls do like brads body (if u like it or not)...most lkike the washboard abs...also, with pitts body...i could always work up....with Ruhls body, the steroids have already taken effect on my body and mind.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Maybe more people voted for Brad Pitt because no one would want to look like Markus Ruhl.
> 
> there should have been an option for neither!
> ...


Great point.  Add Frank Zane (in his prime) to that list.

And Eggs, I'm with you.  I am amazed at how many guy's main motivation to weight train is apparently to get laid.  I'm happily married to a gorgeous woman so that isn't my motivation at all.  That squarely puts me in the minority.


----------



## titans1854 (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Eminem
> Ashton Kutcher
> I could go on, but why?



there money and fame is a big factor. i don't think women look for bodies like kooche and skittles.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 5, 2004)

"normal" people think big is 5'10" 215 lbs....with 7% bf
i swear
even guys i know, who normally dont think that way as much as women
say that

Like my friend who was over earlier was looking at my m&f mag
and on the cover was a guy who's about 6 foot 220 lbs about 8% bf

and he said he wouldnt wanna look liike that b/c he is too big...
im like...thats perfect...too big is like 250


----------



## Mudge (Apr 6, 2004)

"Which guy would you be if you had to, even though you dont want to be either one."

Ruhl seems nice, but his body to me is somewhat ugly. I would not want to be Brad Pitt's size either.

In the opening scenes in Ruhl's last video, you get to see one woman freak out when she sees him just hanging out on the street near a convenience store, he is a freak for sure.


----------



## Nuclear Blast (Apr 7, 2004)

Some people like that "freaky Big"look while I find most women like just the Muscular, toned body.  I think most women would take just a regular, lean, muscular body over a bohemoth one any day.  Just my 2 cents.  Now, if you want that suprise factor such as" Holy Shit! Marge, did you see how big that guy is" then yes, you need to get incredibly large and muscular.


----------



## IronSlingah (Apr 12, 2004)

What Bodyfat is LL in that swat picture thats the perfect body size to me.


----------



## Arthur2004 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IronSlingah *_
> What Bodyfat is LL in that swat picture thats the perfect body size to me.




he looks around 8-10 ish


----------



## plouffe (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> Great point.  Add Frank Zane (in his prime) to that list.




Fuck Zane, I've never been a fan.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> Fuck Zane, I've never been a fan.



Who gives a shit, there's a lot more people than just you voting.


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Apr 14, 2004)

Neither for me, either of their bodies wouldn't be of a benefit to me. I train to do the best i can in my chosen sport.

Brad Pitt is too short in height and leg length and too skinny to fight in my weight class, he'd be quick and would be able to move round the ring but his body type is guaranteed to be an easy knock down unless he holds some secret for super explosive bursts of strength.

Ruhl wouldn't last more than a few rounds (that's if he lasted a round), he'd have the weight advantage but would be too heavy and too slow and doubt his body would ever have the flexibility i need.

Just my opinion


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 14, 2004)

I wouldn't take either, I would take something in between though, Frank Sepe:


----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is perfection, no physique to date matches the shape, symmetry, balance, etc. of Lee labrada.

[IMG2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=613756[/IMG2]


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2004)

Lee Labrada is bad ass!  Can I change my vote..


----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2004)

He was awesome, I met him and saw him guest pose in the early ninties, awesome poser too, he even had custom music.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2004)

Maybe its me, but he kinda looks like you   Is that why you think he is so cool? haha


----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Maybe its me, but he kinda looks like you   Is that why you think he is so cool? haha



Yeah, I wish!!!

I always liked Lee because he had such great shape & symmetry and was not over developed, yet he took second place in the Olympia.

I heard that his heaviest competition weight at the Olympia was 190lbs, and he was around 5' 6".


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2004)

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/avatar.php?userid=2&dateline=1081275215[/img2] [img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=613756[/img2]
You cant tell me you dont look like him! 

Dang, that really gives me hope.  I would like to be around 200ish and I am 5'8".


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2004)

Why arent my img tags working!?!?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2004)

here are some good pics: http://clay_b866.tripod.com/LabradaLee/GalleryLLabrada.html


----------



## Greasy (Apr 16, 2004)

waht about franco in his prime pumpin iron movie when he was hitting the bag great stuff


----------



## DanK (Apr 16, 2004)

So why wasn't the comparison between arnold and pitt, it could have been steve bucimi (sp?) vs markus rule, sure both are successful in their fields but I don't recall thinking either was considered a heart throb...


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 16, 2004)

Brad Pitt...  A females point of view!  Don't get me wrong, I like the BB bodies but Brad is quite sexy and from the rumors... his twigs and berries aren't all that either   
I think Ruhl would crush me!


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 16, 2004)

OOOPPS!  I mean his TWIG not twigs!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

Welcome to IM Tropical girl!  

Brad Pitt is a wuss.  I changed my vote to Lee!


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks!     Glad to be here!  Personally, if we are changing the votes than mine will go to the Rock, now he is a sexy muther F'er!!  Brad is a bit heroin skinny looking and well Ruhl is 20x my size so ya, definately the Rock


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

Boo!  Too many girls like the Rock here...  You would make good friends with rockgazer69...  She's infatuated.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

hmmmm I dont want either of those two - I have something much better in mind!


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 16, 2004)

*YAY*  I love him!  Her and I will have a lot to chat about    If it's any concelation (sp??) I like your back!!     I promise, I will put pics up some time next week so you can crack jokes about them!!!   

Lori


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 16, 2004)

Do tell Jen!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

secret


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 16, 2004)

ahhh okay!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

I know who Jen likes! haha


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 16, 2004)

I don't    Boo@you Premier!  Wait, I don't even know Jen!    Maybe if I get to know her she will tell me


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

I wasnt boo'ing you...  I was boo'ing the Rock, and his ability to attract hordes of beautiful women  

Jen didnt tell me.  Its just a bit obvious


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 16, 2004)

I was booing you cause you knew and I didn't silly!!  lol
Maybe it will be obvious to me too....let me investigate further


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

Oh.. I get it now


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 16, 2004)

Okay, I got zippo from her profile except that I am really jealous of her arms   Nice bod Jen!  
And back at you Pre    lol


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

This is all I need.  Another girl to be mean  lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 16, 2004)

I want pam andersons body but id get the implants reduced


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 16, 2004)

I think I want Pam's body with the implants!!!  
I'm sorry Pre, will you ever forgive me  if not then  
hehe


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

Ok, I need to say that Pam Anderson as of lately, looks gawd aweful.  She is not attractive at all!  Prince posted pics of her, but alas... you need to be elite to view them.  She looks like a coke slut. 

Its ok   Jen picks one me enough for 10 people. lol


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 16, 2004)

Pam looks good in pics but, when you see her on TV YIKES!  Maybe its the Hepatitis.  
I can pick on you enough for 10 people too!  How fun  
and your Back too!  MUHAHAHHAHA


----------



## arbntmare (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Premiere *_
> i prefer the ll cool j body actually lol ... WHOA!




did ll cool j use to be fat?? and he all of the sudden got musclar and low bf??


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 17, 2004)

I don't remeber him ever being "fat" maybe not as cut as he is now.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 19, 2004)

Brad Pitt

imagine the chicks you'd get!!!


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey young D...who is that guy in the pic???  It looks like Shemar Moore


----------



## Dipsh!t (Jun 1, 2004)

My life would be absolutely terrible if im markus ruhl, cant eat anything...


----------



## Dipsh!t (Jun 1, 2004)

yeah... plus the chicks i get if im brad


----------



## chronic (Jun 1, 2004)

i wouldnt wanna be either! i'm tryin to bulk up so i wont be such a skinny bastard! but also it looks like ruhls legs swallowed his uhhh... package  
his quads prolly stick out 2-3inch's more than his willy does  

if i pick pitts body i'd have to be carefull not to get my ass kicked by little girls or get blown away on a breezy day! plus thats prolly 10-12 more months of bulkin just to get back to my weight i am now! 175LBs now, bulked up from 140LBs (bout 6 months right there)

but ruhl prolly couldnt jerk off right let alone get laid  

i actually prefer tha body i have now to either of there body's  no problem winnin fights or gettin laid  and since i was 140 i havent been blown away in a slight breez yet, make's it hard to walk down a icy road on a windy day when ur 140 no joke i slid 2 feet at one point


----------



## OMNIFEX (Jun 1, 2004)

*chronic*

I agree.

My body exceeds Brad's, and, I surely don't want to be as huge as that other dude.

So, I'll stick with mine.


----------



## Xantix (Jun 12, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I saw a hot young girl with a likewise young guy at a metal concert, he was pretty overweight though, about 5'7" and probably close to 300.  The things they were doing to each other tell me they were indeed together, and she appeared quite content.


You sure drugs weren't a factor here, after all it was a metal concert 

--

I'm in the same boat as some others, my body is somewhat the same build as Pitt's and I definitely want to add some mass... but not quite that much.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2004)

screw that.  I would much rather look like US olympic lifter shane hammon.....5'9", 350lbs!!!!  You guys think Ronnie Coleman's 800lb squat for a single to parallel wearing a lifting belt, knee wraps and a double ply squat suit was cool?  watch Shane Hammon squat 1000lbs raw!!!  Ass to the grass and he moves it fast as hell!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Wow.. Now I do think your crazy. Why would you want to look like him?

Oh, and Ronnie squatted that 800lbs 2 times


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wow.. Now I do think your crazy. Why would you want to look like him?
> 
> Oh, and Ronnie squatted that 800lbs 2 times


because he is huge and strong


oh, and no he did not!  watch the video closely and you will see that after the first rep the video gets looped again...notice his tounge still sticking out and you can see the glitch were it starts over.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

HUGE and FAT!  You dont want to be that fat, do you?  The way you look now, the girls cream their panties for you.

Oh.  I dont know where the vid is... and im too lazy to look for it.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2004)

LOL, okay, I don't want to be terribly fat.  I don;t mind holding some fat though (which the girls don't mind either).  The girls are really loving it right now though...lol.....Ideally it is safe to say I'd want to look like our body Pudzianowski...ya feel me?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2004)

here is the video...watch closely.  he does it once and then the tape loops again:

http://www.xioserv.com/Video/boss101.800lb_squat.WMV


And I Shane Hammon's defense I would never call that guy fat. He is a big thick dude but there is a shit ton of muscle there.  He is 350lbs!!!!  Guys like him or some of the strongman competitors are not fat just becasue they aren't lean.  they are jsut big guys.  It is a lot different then the usual sloppy fat animal you see pigging out at McDonald's every day.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LOL, okay, I don't want to be terribly fat. I don;t mind holding some fat though (which the girls don't mind either). The girls are really loving it right now though...lol.....Ideally it is safe to say I'd want to look like our body Pudzianowski...ya feel me?


Yea, but he ISNT fat at all.  Just look! www.pudzian.pl

And that Shane guy isnt fat as a McDee's pig, but he is too big for my taste.  5'9" 350 is fuckin large.  Way large.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2004)

LOL, it is large but awsome....like my freind who is a powerlifter will say...."yeah he may be fat...but ya know what?  he can lift a hell of a lot more weight that you."  hahaha

I kniow pudzian isn't fat.  he has an insane physique!!  Ripped to the bone.

what about the video?  did ya see the loop?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Said bandwidth exceeded.  I will watch tomorrow.

A lot of guys can lift a hell of a lot more than me, including yourself.   I wish I looked like Mariusz, but without anabolics it will be a while...  If ever.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Said bandwidth exceeded. I will watch tomorrow.
> 
> A lot of guys can lift a hell of a lot more than me, including yourself.  I wish I looked like Mariusz, but without anabolics it will be a while... If ever.


Yeah, I don;t know.  There is just something cool to me about being a big dude like that and tossing around crazy weight.  I mean come one.....1000lb squat raw all the way in the hole!!


----------



## billytk1 (Jun 14, 2004)

I'd rather have Jason Scott Lee's from Enter The Dragon "bruce lee movie"!!
Im more ripped up than Brad Pitt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

What I dont understand is that people are saying "I would rather have so and so's body"  THATS not a fucking option!!!  Just pick Ruhl or Brad, is it really that difficult?  I mean if you HAD to pick one PICK ONE.


----------



## billytk1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Well they are bad choices!!!!!   If I had to get stuck with one tho!  I guess Pitt!!!


----------



## dalila (Jun 14, 2004)

one from a girl  .... Brad's body! 

Not because it looks better ( after all that's very subjectve), it goes deeper than that... A guy like Ruhl wouldnt be much fun dating - we all know how much work and committment a huge body like that takes, so no late nights clubbing, no fency dinners, no time for movies, no time to better yourself in any other way but physical, hmmm not the life I'd enjoy!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 14, 2004)

not to be rude girl, but if we are gonna go with that line of thinkin then what would make you think that Brad Pitt would have time for all that crap too, I bet he's just as busy fo sho..lol


----------



## dalila (Jun 14, 2004)

hey gr8, no worries, thick skin here!  I didn't mean brad himself, but a guy with a body like his... will you agree here with me that it's easier to "upkeep" that sort of bod then massive muscles?


----------



## DanK (Jun 15, 2004)

It could just be the compression causing it, but it actually looks like the seperate rep is different. On the first rep you can see his lip either sticking out or catching a lot of light, on the second one that doesn't happen. I think it'd take a higher quality recording to know for sure.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 15, 2004)

Your right, there is a camera flash.  Its two reps.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 19, 2004)

> hey gr8, no worries, thick skin here!  I didn't mean brad himself, but a guy with a body like his... will you agree here with me that it's easier to "upkeep" that sort of bod then massive muscles?


yeah, true that is.. there is virtually no upkeep with a Brad Pitt body, you don't even have to worry about getting your meals in consistently for gods sake! ha ha..


----------



## Arnold (Jun 22, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> one from a girl  .... Brad's body!
> 
> Not because it looks better ( after all that's very subjectve), it goes deeper than that... A guy like Ruhl wouldnt be much fun dating - we all know how much work and committment a huge body like that takes, so no late nights clubbing, no fency dinners, no time for movies, no time to better yourself in any other way but physical, hmmm not the life I'd enjoy!


I agree that it takes a 24/7 committiment, but I would not say a pro bodybuilder has *no* life. And on the _off season_ I guarantee you they will go out to dinner and eat "bad". Not sure about late night clubbing, even I do not do that.


----------



## dalila (Jun 23, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I agree that it takes a 24/7 committiment, but I would not say a pro bodybuilder has *no* life. And on the _off season_ I guarantee you they will go out to dinner and eat "bad". Not sure about late night clubbing, even I do not do that.


Hmmm I guess I was totally in the dark about the off season lives of pro BBs. Gotta rethink this one then!  Not that I have to tho, men here are soooo not into fitness and  B.B.... the ultimate exercise around here is.....golf!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2004)

Where is "around here"?


----------



## dalila (Jun 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Where is "around here"?


PreMier, I've lived in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, for 13 years now.... pretty place, when there's no haze from Indonesia suffocating us!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2004)

Where are you from originally?

Dont say South America.. or I am retarded.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 28, 2004)

I would personally like to have Frank Sepe's size & shape. He's not too huge & not too small, but still holds great shape.

Here is a picture of him for those who don't know him or ever saw him. You'll see what I mean.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Jun 28, 2004)

I'd rather have Tropicals body...oh wait..that wasn't the question was it?? What was the question again???!!!  Just stopped in to say HI!  Haven't been on in a long time, I'll be back though, just in the middle of moving and a million other things!  Hope you are all doing great!  Hey, my smilies aren't working   <~~~~HAHAHA that is funny!

Talk soon!
Lori


----------



## ronnie c no1fan (Jun 28, 2004)

i would be ruhl i want to be bigger than him and i am his biggest fan


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 28, 2004)

Any comments on Frank Sepe's shape? Just curious.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Any comments on Frank Sepe's shape? Just curious.


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=677244&postcount=125


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2004)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> I'd rather have Tropicals body...oh wait..that wasn't the question was it?? What was the question again???!!! Just stopped in to say HI! Haven't been on in a long time, I'll be back though, just in the middle of moving and a million other things! Hope you are all doing great! Hey, my smilies aren't working  <~~~~HAHAHA that is funny!
> 
> Talk soon!
> Lori


Did you get my PM from... oh say, 3 months ago? LOL  
Glad to hear everything is well.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 28, 2004)

Here is a quote from Premier in that link he posted. I wonder why he just didn't write it like it is?



> What I dont understand is that people are saying "I would rather have so and so's body" THATS not a fucking option!!! Just pick Ruhl or Brad, is it really that difficult? I mean if you HAD to pick one PICK ONE.


What you didn't want anyone to see that you were being like that?

If you can read Premier some other ppl said they'd rather have someone's shape other than Markus or Brad. 

I have the right to say I don't want to look like either of them. Markus is too huge, & Brad is too small. Frank Sepe is just perfect.

& I just wanted to know what other ppl thought of Frank Sepe's physique. It's pretty damn near perfect if you ask me. Not too big, not to small, good symetry & so on.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2004)

If you look up, its the fifth post down.  I put the link there, because I was too lazy to quote it.  Also its not like others cant click the link and see what I wrote.

Cant you just answer the original question?  If you had to pick one, who would it be?


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 28, 2004)

PreMier 


> Cant you just answer the original question? If you had to pick one, who would it be?


Like I said I wouldn't want to look like either of them & I guess you can't read as some others here have mentioned ppl other than Markus or Brad they'd rather look like.

So get it? I don't want to look like either of them Markus is too big, & Brad is to small.

I want to look like Frank Sepe who is perfect, not too big, not too small & very symetrical. 

That's my answer like it or not!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2004)

So you didnt vote?  You constantly complain about people not answering your original question.  Why is it so hard for you to do?  If you HAD to pick one, who would it be?  And if its neither(do you see that option?) then why are you in here?


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 28, 2004)

Premier here are some quotes from other ppl's replies

billytk1



> I'd rather have Jason Scott Lee's from Enter The Dragon "bruce lee movie"!!
> Im more ripped up than Brad Pitt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


From Jersey Devil



> Great point. Add Frank Zane (in his prime) to that list.


From Robert DiMaggio



> What if we said Brad Pitt or Lee Labrada in his prime?


I'm guessing he likes Lee Labrada's physique in his prime as do I.

From IronSlingah



> What Bodyfat is LL in that swat picture thats the perfect body size to me.


From Monstar who even posted a picture of Frank Sepe



> I wouldn't take either, I would take something in between though, Frank Sepe:


Another quote from Robert DiMaggio



> Here is perfection, no physique to date matches the shape, symmetry, balance, etc. of Lee labrada.


Now very clear he is a Lee Labrada fan as am I.

A quote from Greasy



> waht about franco in his prime pumpin iron movie when he was hitting the bag great stuff


A quote from Premiere



> i prefer the ll cool j body actually lol ... WHOA!


 
So Premier what do you have to say to all of these ppl who didn't pick either one of them as well?

Monstar is another Frank Sepe fan. What do you have to say to him?

My answer still stands I would not pick either one of them. I would pick Frank Sepe's physique over both Markus's & Pitt's.

That's the final answer.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2004)

I would say post #125 to everyone.

I just dont see why its so hard to choose?
Anyway I know you'll probably turn this into a "last post wins contest" so I am done.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 28, 2004)

PreMier

here is the post 125 that PreMier is too lazy to re-quote

[quote
What I dont understand is that people are saying "I would rather have so and so's body" THATS not a fucking option!!! Just pick Ruhl or Brad, is it really that difficult? I mean if you HAD to pick one PICK ONE. [/quote] 
Ppl are entiled to their own opinions which my previous reply proves. If you don't like that, than it's your problem.

None of these ppl that I quoted do not want to look like either Markus or Pitt.
You just have to except that otherwise they would've said so.

My answer still stands with Frank Sepe.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Jun 28, 2004)

Oh My God!  Leave Premiere alone  He has a point, this is a "Poll" which means you pick ONE of the two answers or don't vote!  it's like going to the Presidential polls and saying "Hey I don't want either of these two men, I want to vote for myself"  NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!  Why are you hatin on my boy Premier??!!  That's a no no!  

Hi Premier!  I am sooo sorry I didn't get your PM!  I have been a crazy woman lately   I have to do paper work tonight so I will write ya tomorrow!  
Talk soon!  And no talkin back Johnny "Behave"!!!!  

Lori


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 28, 2004)

Tropicalgirlx 


> Oh My God! Leave Premiere alone  He has a point, this is a "Poll" which means you pick ONE of the two answers or don't vote! it's like going to the Presidential polls and saying "Hey I don't want either of these two men, I want to vote for myself" NOT GOING TO HAPPEN! Why are you hatin on my boy Premier??!! That's a no no!


You hadn't seen the 2 nasty & insulting PM's that Priemer had sent me. I wish I could show you them but in so many words he told me to f$%^ off. One of the moderators had to interfear & defuse the situation. So he's on my case about picking one?

Like I said my answer stands with Frank Sepe. & read all the quotes I posted from this thread from other ppl who said they'd rather look like ppl other than Markus or Pitt.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2004)

Dude, grow up!


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 28, 2004)

PreMier



> Dude, grow up!


Tropicalgirlxx deserves to know what nasty & insulting things you said. & now you're on my case here? 

Personally you need to grow up. 

As you can see I'm not the only one who doesn't want to look like Markus or Brad & you are on my case only. What does that say?

& then you don't have anything to say when I posted about 8 ppl on this thread who didn't pick either of them. So why only on my case?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2004)

I am not only on your case. I posted that response to billytk1, because I couldnt understand why people couldnt pick just one.
Also I said nothing nastier or more insulting than yourself. We both said some things that we probably shouldnt have. And if Lori wants to see the conversation between me and the moderator its fine with me.
Again, my original post wasnt even to you. The world doesnt revolve around Johnnny.

I refuse to comment further on this matter.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 28, 2004)

PreMier 


> I am not only on your case. I posted that response to billytk1, because I couldnt understand why people couldnt pick just one.
> Also I said nothing nastier or more insulting than yourself. We both said some things that we probably shouldnt have. And if Lori wants to see the conversation between me and the moderator its fine with me.
> Again, my original post wasnt even to you. The world doesnt revolve around Johnnny.
> 
> I refuse to comment further on this matter.


All I can say is I know the world doesn't revolve around me, but as soon as I posted here you were on my case about it so what was I supposed to think.

You say you were no more nastier or insulting than I? Did you I ever tell you to f$%^ off? Did I ever say you don't know anything? No I didn't.

All I'm going to say is what's in the past is in the past the future needs to take it's course.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Jun 29, 2004)

And the future is now! *YAY* So no more fighting  this is not a debate it's a poll !
Okay now we all get together and do the banana dance  wooohooo!
See isn't that better than this~~~>  I think so ! Watching that banana dance just made me hungry! Be back later!


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 29, 2004)

Tropicalgirlxx 


> And the future is now! *YAY* So no more fighting  this is not a debate it's a poll !
> Okay now we all get together and do the banana dance  wooohooo!
> See isn't that better than this~~~>  I think so ! Watching that banana dance just made me hungry! Be back later!


Hey I'm not fighting. Premier just can't accept our answers that we don't want to look like either Markus or Brad.

My answer still stands with Frank Sepe.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Jun 29, 2004)

OOOOOkay............Geesh we ALL get the point that you want to be Frank Sepe!  It seems as if you are obsessed with the dude!  BUT, the poll did not mention Frank Sepe!!  I am a girl and frankly I don't think I want to look like either of th "options" but I picked one!  I didn't go on and on saying I want to look like Pam Anderson!  If you insist on writing back....please don't say you want to be Frank again!!!!  Now no more debating!  Point taken!    

Back to the banana dance!


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 29, 2004)

Tropicalgirlxx 


> OOOOOkay............Geesh we ALL get the point that you want to be Frank Sepe! It seems as if you are obsessed with the dude! BUT, the poll did not mention Frank Sepe!! I am a girl and frankly I don't think I want to look like either of th "options" but I picked one! I didn't go on and on saying I want to look like Pam Anderson! If you insist on writing back....please don't say you want to be Frank again!!!! Now no more debating! Point taken!
> 
> Back to the banana dance!
> 
> ...


Here is a quote from Monstar in this thread who even posted a pic of Frank Sepe here.



> I wouldn't take either, I would take something in between though, Frank Sepe:


If you read my replies you'd see that there were at least 8 other ppl here who said they'd rather not look like either of these 2 men. & I'm not the only Frank Sepe fan here as Monstar is to.

But it wouldn't make sense for you to come one & say you'd like to look like Pamela Anderson as the question is geared towards the men.

Maybe there should be a thread for the ladies saying who would you rather look like? The Olsen Twins or Pamela Anderson?


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Jun 29, 2004)

Point taken!  I already said a few pages back that I want to look like Pam!  We ar eall among friends here and Jake happens to be one of mine.  I think you are running with this a little too much ...my opinion!  Now for the last time, are you going to banana dance or what?!?!?!?!

      WOOOOOHOOOO!


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 29, 2004)

Tropicalgirlxx 


> Point taken! I already said a few pages back that I want to look like Pam! We ar eall among friends here and Jake happens to be one of mine. I think you are running with this a little too much ...my opinion! Now for the last time, are you going to banana dance or what?!?!?!?!
> 
> WOOOOOHOOOO!


I don't have a problem with anyone here. I just wish that ppl's opinions would be respected more. I'm not the one who started up with it. I gave my opinion & Premier didn't like it. That's all it was. My opinion stands, let's move on.


----------



## madden player (Jul 9, 2004)

Brad Pit doesn't have much of a body...LOL...I hope there was no guys in here that voted for Brad Pits body??...This is a bodybuilding forum isn't??...any guy could have pits body with nothing more than cardio and cirgarettes.  

Markus Ruhl puts his life on the line to get that freaky and I would much rather have his physique.

Brad Pits body??...roflamao


----------



## madden player (Jul 9, 2004)

I think this would be a better poll...Steve Reeves or Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## Xantix (Jul 9, 2004)

madden player said:
			
		

> Markus Ruhl puts his life on the line to get that freaky and I would much rather have his physique.



His life is still on the line from getting that 'freaky'.  That's why I wouldn't want to be him.


----------



## pumpchaser (Jul 10, 2004)

Depends on whether Ruhl's pelvic region is symetrical to the rest..


----------



## Spottieottie (Jul 13, 2004)

I also don't understand why people are saying if they had brad pitt's body they would get all these ladies.  For some people I think it would have to take his face too.  NOt everybody walks around with their shirt off all the time.  Damn, I wish I lived someplace warm.


----------



## meltedtime (Jul 13, 2004)

Pitt's not looking to bad here.  Pretty scrawny in Fight Club though. I'd still prefer to be able to scratch my own head.  I'd take Pitt's physique over Ruhl's any day.








melt


----------



## PreMier (Jul 13, 2004)

Recheck your pick you "Little shit" lol


----------



## olusco (Jul 17, 2004)

Lets stay on the topic.I would rather be Markus. If I ever go to jail nobody will mess with me. Pitt's is too skinny for me. Imagine he goes to jail?


----------



## Testosterone (Jul 17, 2004)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Markus Ruhl has always looked gross to me...it's the way his fill-out looks.
> 
> Pitt does look "emaciated," in a way....has low body fat %.
> 
> ...


----------



## Testosterone (Jul 17, 2004)

Markus Ruhl. He's always in top 3-4.
It's easy to be Brad Pitt. (He's famous because of his face value and not his body)
Ruhl is a specimen and physique like ruhl always remains a distant dream!


----------



## Spottieottie (Jul 17, 2004)

olusco said:
			
		

> Lets stay on the topic.I would rather be Markus. If I ever go to jail nobody will mess with me. Pitt's is too skinny for me. Imagine he goes to jail?



Being big might be a small factor when you go to jail. But I think it is mostly strength in numbers.  He may be strong but it doesn't mean he can fight.  Looks like he is big and slow. Now we know brad pitt can fight.  Hasn't anybody seen Snatch. jk


----------



## Testosterone (Jul 18, 2004)

Spottieottie said:
			
		

> Being big might be a small factor when you go to jail. But I think it is mostly strength in numbers.  He may be strong but it doesn't mean he can fight.  Looks like he is big and slow. Now we know brad pitt can fight.  Hasn't anybody seen Snatch. jk


Brad Pitt is no Bruce-Lee
BTW, how many times have you seen Arnold muscling his way out of trouble?
If Arnold can, Markus too can...


----------



## Testosterone (Jul 18, 2004)

For all you majority of people voting against any Pro BB, ask this thing from yourself:
What are you doing on these boards?


----------



## firestorm (Jul 18, 2004)

Poll should have included none of the above.


----------



## Testosterone (Jul 18, 2004)

Poll should have included Reeves, Frank Zane, Arnold and maybe someone like Frank Sepe.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 18, 2004)

I don't see what???s so special about this Pit guy  guys in here like Gopro, Prince, Tank and few more that IMO make Pit look like a little biatch.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 18, 2004)

Testosterone



> Poll should have included Reeves, Frank Zane, Arnold and maybe someone like Frank Sepe.



I see there is a 3rd Frank Sepe fan here. You. But Reeves & Frank Zane should be here too.

Frank Zane is the perfect size with condition.

But for me personally I'd love to have Frank Sepe's physique.

Would you believe several pages back a couple of ppl were giving me a hard time for wanting to look like Frank Sepe? They told me to choose between Brad or Markus. But I wouldn't want to look like either of them. So I stuck with my ideal choice Frank Sepe.

Although Arnold is my idol he is my limit size/condition wise I'd want to be. But he is also around 6ft1 to so he's a few inches taller than me & a lot of mass like that doesn't look as freaky on a shorter person like me at 5ft10.


----------



## Spottieottie (Jul 18, 2004)

Testosterone said:
			
		

> Brad Pitt is no Bruce-Lee
> BTW, how many times have you seen Arnold muscling his way out of trouble?
> If Arnold can, Markus too can...



haha I don't think that he could muscle his way out of a gang of sex deprived men.


----------



## Spottieottie (Jul 18, 2004)

Jeez with all this complaining I can just imagine what will happen in november.


----------



## olusco (Jul 19, 2004)

I do not care if you guys dislike Markus or not. Be it on the street, in the club or banging chicks. He is ready to take it to next level. Pitt is a skinning ass period.


----------



## trHawT (Jul 19, 2004)

I'd rather be ripped like Pitt.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2004)

trHawT said:
			
		

> I'd rather be ripped like Pitt.




Ripped like pitt?  Marcus is WAY more ripped than pitt!!!  Look at the pictures!  Or do you mean anorexic?


----------



## Xantix (Jul 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ripped like pitt?  Marcus is WAY more ripped than pitt!!!  Look at the pictures!  Or do you mean anorexic?



That's what I was just about to say.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jul 19, 2004)

If internal health was out of the equation, I'd much rather look like Marcus. When you're as jacked as he is, you get a lot of respect. In the neighborhood I live in, I'd rather have a shitload of muscle and size and have respect than be skinny and fairly average like Pitt.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 20, 2004)

I'd rather live longer, so I'd take Pitt.  Besides, where does it say that you can't change the body you get?  Start eating & hit the weights.  

Ruhl's body is damaged goods.  On the other hand, Pitt did smoke for all those years & the Anorexia couldn't have helped.  It's a tough one.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 20, 2004)

MaxMarkin



> Ruhl's body is damaged goods. On the other hand, Pitt did smoke for all those years & the Anorexia couldn't have helped. It's a tough one.



That's why many ppl including me haven't chosen either of them for an ideal physique.

There's a few Frank Sepe fans on this thread including myself. 

& the knowledgable Robert DiMaggio picks Lee Labrada


----------



## trHawT (Jul 20, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ripped like pitt?  Marcus is WAY more ripped than pitt!!!  Look at the pictures!  Or do you mean anorexic?



I'd rather have Pitt's body and live longer, like some have said.  Final answer: 
I'd rather be anorexic.  lol

Markus's body is ugly to me.  Girls don't like that shit.  Everything is relative.
The poll speaks for itself.  Looks like 70% or so for ole' Pitt.

The question should be: who wants to be more realistic? Or, which body could I attain easier?  Accept what god has given you.  Tweak it a little bit!


----------



## trHawT (Jul 21, 2004)

jaybol10 said:
			
		

> GR81 kinda has a point...A lot of women are money hungry...but exceptions to the rules do exsit. Vanity and Fame is a a huge flirtatious tool. Women like spotlight as much as we do. However, looks has a big part of the money flow too...I mean if looks didn't matter 90% of us wouldn't be at this forum. Alot of us are trying to look our best rather then feel our best. The 10% with drive to make something of themsleves like arnold did is the execption to the Rule.
> 
> However, GR81 is flawed in some aspects of his thoughts..If Pitt was all about $$$$ then why the hell is he wil Jen. She makes more dough then he does.. So there is a flaw to your thoughts on that subject. Plus... Rahul does make a decent dollar as so do alot of juiced up freaks. Look at goldberg and the entire pro wrestling guys. They pull down crazy amount of loot...but never did I see them on a "sexiest Man alive" cover... However you find guys like pitt and Leanardo Fagcappio on there. Crush em like stale crackers but they get more honeys.
> 
> Overall.... yes money could drive attention...But muscle on the juice heads pushes that same attention away.




LMAO!  Fagcappio.  That's a new one.


----------



## ksvpa (Jul 26, 2004)

As a woman... If I had to choose the guy? In between the both. Saw Marcus recently. He can't stay that tight all year long. And has just about enough energy with that mass to get up and train...then he's done for the day I am sure. LOL. But Brad Pitt is way too skinny for me. My partner is about 5'6 and comes in contest at 182lbs. Perfect! I like muscle...I just like a guy to be able to get out of his own way too!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 27, 2004)

I new to bodybuilding and may not be right, but doesn't Ruhl's traps look next to non-existant?  Especially when compared to the rest of his body?


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Jul 31, 2004)

sickest guy i've ever seen in my life... no girl would go after him... uber-roid-freak murkus ruhl that is... bro i bet his dick is like 8 inches thick of muscle too.... damn...


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 1, 2004)

i really think ruhl looks freakish.  i would much rather look like brad, if given a third choice i would rather look like brad pitt in "troy" where he is more built.  I think it is extremely unattractive to be wider than you are tall.  

and for everyone saying, "i would rather be ruhl so i could kick ass", if a guy that size came at me i wouldn't even think of fist fighting, i would just pull out my second amendment rights and blow his brains out.  atleast if you were brad's size i would go toe to toe and let the best man win


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 22, 2004)

I would like to have jenifer's ass, brad's dick, and then if someone tells me to go f-ck myself, I glady would


----------



## Flex (Sep 25, 2004)

I'd rather have Ronnie Coleman's


----------



## pumpchaser (Sep 25, 2004)

A nightmare would be to wake up as Ruhl, with no way out...it would be close between him and a 600 lb. guy sitting in a trailer.

Athletic, cut, density with some vascularity, good skin = sex appeal, whether it's scrawny Pitt or a bodybuilder. The 70s-80s builders had this quality.


----------



## SlimShady (Oct 14, 2004)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> i really think ruhl looks freakish. i would much rather look like brad, if given a third choice i would rather look like brad pitt in "troy" where he is more built. I think it is extremely unattractive to be wider than you are tall.


 I'm with you here. Pitt looked great in Troy. I think that's the best way to go. Ruhl looks freakish to me.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 15, 2004)

As a woman, i would rather date Ruhl.  I love musle men


----------



## pumpchaser (Oct 15, 2004)

Just to recap, we've got Johnny, an out-and-out Sepe groupie checking in just one more time whether we care or not, then the unusual and rare woman who likes Ruhl's bod-50-50 this is a chick w/ dick..


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 15, 2004)

pumpchaser said:
			
		

> Just to recap, we've got Johnny, an out-and-out Sepe groupie checking in just one more time, then the unusual and rare woman who likes Ruhl's bod-50-50 this is a chick w/ dick..


Hey, I do NOT have a dick!  I admit that I am unusual in thinking that someone taht freakish is attractive, but I don't want a whimp either.


----------



## pumpchaser (Oct 15, 2004)

And no snip-snip operation in Mexico? Excellent then, where do we find more like you?

Oh and Johnny, we already know you're in love; i'm not sure anyone's listening at this point though. FYI Bob Birdsong blows Sepe out of the water.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 15, 2004)

pumpchaser said:
			
		

> And no snip-snip operation in Mexico? Excellent then, where do we find more like you?
> 
> Oh and Johnny, we already know you're in love; i'm not sure anyone's listening at this point though. FYI Bob Birdsong blows Sepe out of the water.


I admit that I am rare, but I just can't resist muscle!  However, I would choose Ronnie or Gunther over Sepe (except Sepe does have a cute face)  Oh, and I saw Sepe in person and it was disapointing,,,,he was really small.


----------



## pumpchaser (Oct 15, 2004)

Sepe's also not particularly masculine IMO, and muscle without that reminds me of the muscle-queens i see holding hands here in Chelsea.


----------



## Johnnny (Oct 15, 2004)

pumpchaser



> Just to recap, we've got Johnny, an out-and-out Sepe groupie checking in just one more time whether we care or not





> Oh and Johnny, we already know you're in love; i'm not sure anyone's listening at this point though. FYI Bob Birdsong blows Sepe out of the water.



If you're saying I'm gay just b/c Frank has the ideal male body, you're sooo very wrong.

& I don't know why you single me out here b/c there are many members who'd rather have Frank's body. & I will quote them:

Monstar



> I wouldn't take either, I would take something in between though, Frank Sepe:



Who was even kind enough to post a pic of him on post #73

Testosterone



> Poll should have included Reeves, Frank Zane, Arnold and maybe someone like Frank Sepe.



I noticed some of the other replies that included Frank Sepe fans have been removed including a couple of my posts quoting those Frank Sepe fans.

So don't be focusing on me here, I'm not the only Sepe fan.

His physique has the perfect combination of size with conditioning now that he's natural as he was 270lbs ripped when competing at the IFBB level.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 15, 2004)

pumpchaser said:
			
		

> Sepe's also not particularly masculine IMO, and muscle without that reminds me of the muscle-queens i see holding hands here in Chelsea NYC..He's probably a bottom all the way, just like Johnny.
> 
> Give me your top 5.


If you are asking me for my top 5 they are
 Arnold, Ronnie, Gunther, Lee Labrada, and Craig titus/Chris Chromier...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 16, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> As a woman, i would rather date Ruhl.  I love musle men


Well you can "date" him, but what would you do for sex?


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Well you can "date" him, but what would you do for sex?


Please tell me that you don't believe that Max.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 17, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Please tell me that you don't believe that Max.


I don't believe it, when you do things to a normal degree.  With the amount of shit he takes........


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 18, 2004)

titans1854 said:
			
		

> ruhl. pitt isn't even buff at all. i bench more than him. pitt looks some skinny guy that just started working out.


Do u know how much Brad Pitt can bench ??


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 18, 2004)

OmarJackson said:
			
		

> if you HAD to pick one of these two physiques to have as your own, who would you pick.
> 
> emaciated brad pitt
> 
> ...


By the way what is the name of the film from which this shot was taken.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 18, 2004)

Fight club


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 18, 2004)

"Intercourse With a Vampire"


----------



## grizzlejonez (Oct 22, 2004)

how do you go about obtaining the brad pitt physique?  i know nothing at all of bodybuilding / weight training.  besides a hardcore diet, what weight training do you think he did? How did he get so lean and toned, can you do that with weights or would you bulk up too much?


----------



## Roxanne (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm an average girl and I'd pick Brad Pitt's body any day over that disgusting piece of meat Ruhl is   

Too much muscle is ugly... even if Ruhl was half of what he is on that picture he'd still be gross. The medium built man is the best looking... the best looking muscles I've seen are on men who work in construction or something like that. 

Just my humble opinion (if you want it)


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 22, 2004)

grizzlejonez said:
			
		

> how do you go about obtaining the brad pitt physique?  i know nothing at all of bodybuilding / weight training.  besides a hardcore diet, what weight training do you think he did? How did he get so lean and toned, can you do that with weights or would you bulk up too much?


Don't eat.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 22, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> Do u know how much Brad Pitt can bench ??




You havent replied to my question titans.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 22, 2004)

titans1854 said:
			
		

> ruhl. pitt isn't even buff at all. i bench more than him. pitt looks some skinny guy that just started working out.


u havent answered my question yet. i badly want to know that how much he can bench.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 22, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> How about halfway in between?


what do u think about HUGH JACKMAN'S physique.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 22, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> u havent answered my question yet. i badly want to know that how much he can bench.


Probably about 105, that is about houw much Jennifer weighs Seriously, a lot less then me


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 22, 2004)

lol! Really I cant believe it. How can be u so sure.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 22, 2004)

Can anyone tell me Brad Pitt's homepage?


----------



## LAM (Oct 23, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me Brad Pitt's homepage?



you don't have to lift weights to get a body like Brad Pitt.  it's all about diet and a ton of human growth hormone...lol


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 23, 2004)

lol. Did i say any thing like that ??


----------



## grizzlejonez (Oct 23, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Don't eat.


 yes but do you think brad pitt lifted weights for his part in this movie? or just dieted like a mofo and did lots of cardio, how do you get long lean muscles like that? lots of stretching or what

 ps what do you do to get that defined line above his waste what muscle is that and how do you go about defining it so well


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 23, 2004)

hmmm I think he lifted weights, diet, cardio and he even did stretching as well.


----------



## uzzi_786 (Oct 25, 2004)

i personally think that pitts arms r gd but his chest could be alot better and his abs more muscular...bt i knw for a fact that literally millions of women would prefer pitts body over rahuls anyday...


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 25, 2004)

lol! Hell ya. I dont think any woman would like to go on a date with RUHL.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 26, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me Brad Pitt's homepage?"
> "By the way what is the name of the film from which this shot was taken." "i badly want to know that how much he can bench.



your such a faggot, why don't you wank over him some more instead of chatting your 'gayness' all over these forums?


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 26, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> lol! Hell ya. I dont think any woman would like to go on a date with RUHL.


Actually, as I said earlier in this thread, I prefer a "Ruhl" body over a Pitt body anyday!


----------



## Du (Oct 26, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Actually, as I said earlier in this thread, I prefer a "Ruhl" body over a Pitt body anyday!








 Id prefer a Jeanie body over Pitt or Ruhl.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 27, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Actually, as I said earlier in this thread, I prefer a "Ruhl" body over a Pitt body anyday!


That's 1.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 27, 2004)

How does Ruhl go through daily life functions (like getting dressed)? I don't think he can bend his arms any further then in that picture


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 27, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> How does Ruhl go through daily life functions (like getting dressed)? I don't think he can bend his arms any further then in that picture


He's too sexy for his clothes.


----------



## SeanW36 (Oct 27, 2004)

Pitts body is 1000 times better then Ruhls. Anyone who says the way to look like that is starvation is ignorant. That picture doesn't even do him justice to how ripped he was in that movie. A lot of training goes into that. His abdominals were amazing. For all you guys who think Ruhl is better just becuase he is a huge glob of fake steroids is wrong. Bigger is not always better...even in bodybuilding. Remember Frank Zane??! He weighed about 180 pounds when he won the Mr Olympia and in my opinion was the best one. Ruhl can't do anything with that body he has. Put him in the ring with someone 170 pounds like Roy Jones jr and watch how fast he gets dropped. He can't even move and would get tired in about 1 minute. Someone who is athletic and in shape aerobically and has lean tight shredded muscles looks better and is in better shape then someone who CHEATS and uses steroids and just trains to get mass. Yeah pitt can't bench 600 pounds but he is quite strong. I bet if Ruhl and Pitt had a contest to see who could do more pullups Pitt would win. He just trained using lighter weights for more reps and probably did a lot of plyometrics and cardio training. A LOT of training goes into looking like Pitt Just a different kind then Ruhl did.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 27, 2004)

Agreed! SeanW36


----------



## clemson357 (Oct 28, 2004)

Brad Pitt could probably only bench 105?  are you people insane?

Although he is much much more ripped than I am, I am probably about Brad Pitt's same height and weight.  His arms are a tiny bit bigger than mine, and his chest is smaller.  I am 5'11, 175, and I bench 260 easy, 280 last semester.  I'd say he is probably 6'0'' 180 lbs, and could bench atleast 270.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 29, 2004)

My arms are bigger then Brads!


----------



## Vince2005 (Oct 30, 2004)

I would pick Brad Pitt because the other guy looks too big it doesn't look good.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 31, 2004)

Vince2005 said:
			
		

> I would pick Brad Pitt because the other guy looks too big it doesn't look good.


  Who can say that this is not HOT


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2004)

though Ruhl's body wouldnt be what i want at all, id rather that over Pitts if i had to choose.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 1, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Who can say that this is not HOT


Are looks everything?  If so, you're falling into the same mental trap as the guys who say, "Doesn't matter what I do to myself on the inside, as long as I look good on the outside." 

Aside from that, 99% of the women out there would probably disagree with you. You're just a bit weird, babe. (But not in a bad way.  )


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Are looks everything? If so, you're falling into the same mental trap as the guys who say, "Doesn't matter what I do to myself on the inside, as long as I look good on the outside."
> 
> Aside from that, 99% of the women out there would probably disagree with you. You're just a bit weird, babe. (But not in a bad way.  )


Well, thanks Max!   I like being weird!  And when I wasn't married I look at those bodies as my playground!  
But, intelligence ans a great sense of humor is extremely important to me, so if they have neither of those they would just be fun to play with,,,,when I wansn't married of course.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 2, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Aside from that, 99% of the women out there would probably disagree with you. You're just a bit weird, babe. (But not in a bad way.  )



I wouldn't!   
After attending the Olympia and seeing Ruhl on stage, I'd give him a big 
'hell yeah!!!'


----------



## wtfzor (Nov 2, 2004)

I like Ruhl because he's a very dedicated bodybuilder and huge and has great chest  definition, he's also a good guy, but he lacks some proportion, especially in the arms and shoulder department.
 why do we ALWAYS have to compare the extremes?? I bet if the choice was Arnold and Brad, most people would pick Arnold


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 4, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I wouldn't!
> After attending the Olympia and seeing Ruhl on stage, I'd give him a big
> 'hell yeah!!!'


That's 2!  
Shit, Ruhl's starting to grow on women.....


----------



## wtfzor (Nov 4, 2004)

Ruhl looks musch better this year, compared to 2001, he's improved A LOT.


----------



## funkdocta (Nov 10, 2004)

People who want a body like Ruhl just have issues, like they are trying to compensate for something  

I would have to pick Pitt as I would get huuuuge amounts of pussy. With Ruhl's bod I would a sore hand from having to masturbate so much.  

arf!


----------



## Dahkid (Jan 1, 2005)

Neither I wanna look like stan mcquay.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Jan 1, 2005)

women with muscles are ugly they look like men


----------



## G-man (Jan 1, 2005)

I'd rather have Brit Chicks body! And boy woulld I have fun with it!!


----------



## RexStunnahH (Jan 5, 2005)

I got Ruhls DVD "made in germany" he is intense.....so Iguess,if those are the only choices..ruhl!


----------



## Sacto95827 (Jan 5, 2005)

I read somewhere that Pitt doesn't eat that much...he just snacks throughout the day...but I think he's 5'11", 160-170 lbs.


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 6, 2005)

why would he die of liver cancer out of interrest? and i think he does fill out wierd but brad pit is not very large body size its more just kinda toned i would prefer to be more like the bloke in premiers post maybe going bit bigger but not to extreme.

Neo


----------



## dschneid (Jan 6, 2005)

More alternatives please


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 6, 2005)

How about the mid-point and still have a penis...


----------



## Golden_Boy (Jan 7, 2005)

dschneid said:
			
		

> More alternatives please


Over the pages, Ruhl obviously isn't the best choice to represent the muscular man over skinny Pitt. 

I'm sure men with bodies the likes of Steve Reeves were able to get plenty of action....

But then again, that may be an unfair comparison against Ruhl.


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 8, 2005)

All of you who wish Jennifer Aniston was yours, she can be!



> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/artic...&type=printable
> 
> Hollywood glamour couple Brad Pitt and Jennifer Aniston have split, Pitt's longtime publicist confirmed Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toughenuff (May 12, 2005)

I wouldnt mind looking like Ryan Reynolds...have ya seen him lately?


----------



## vegman (May 14, 2005)

neither, THIS THREAD SUCKS


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 12, 2005)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> My arms are bigger then Brads!


no they aren't


----------

